

Circumcision guidelines target teenagers - notjackma
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/02/circumcision-guidelines-target-teenagers/?_r=0

======
antman
This comes up once in a while. Alternative view is here:
[http://blog.practicalethics.ox.ac.uk/2012/05/when-bad-
scienc...](http://blog.practicalethics.ox.ac.uk/2012/05/when-bad-science-
kills-or-how-to-spread-aids/)

